# Deleted



## ajhcmaj (Jul 22, 2008)

[Timeshares cannot be rented, sold, or traded in the forums.  Try the new Member's Market Place linked at the top of the page. - DeniseM]


----------



## applegirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Tell us where this is and give more details please.


----------

